# Automatische und Handbettigte Löschanlagen für Sachaltschränke, Maschinen und ..



## maxi (8 Mai 2011)

Automatische und Handbetätigte Löschanlagen für Schaltschränke, Maschinen und große Fahrzeuge (Bagger - Transporter - LKW etc.)

Hallo alle,

falls jemand pneumatische oder elektronische vollautomatische Löschanlagen (CO2, Argon, Pulver, Schaum) benötigt, der kann mich sehr gerne über PM benachrichtigen.

Zum Beispiel: Eine pneumatische automatische Löschanalge + Handmelder und akustischen, sowie optischen Melder, mit maximal 10kg CO2 für geschätzt nur 2300 Euro +Fahrtkosten
Mit Absperrklappe nur ca. 2600 Euro.


----------



## Markus (8 Mai 2011)

hat das jetzt einer verstanden was er da will?


----------



## Sockenralf (8 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke er macht Werbung für irgendeine Schaltschrank-Löschanlage


MfG


----------



## Ralle (9 Mai 2011)

Entweder geht der maxi einem Nebenerwerb nach oder er hat sich selbständig gemacht. Warum nicht.

@maxi
Welchen neuen Schein hast du, der dich zum Vertrieb und offensichtlich auch zum Einbau dieser Anlagen befähigt/berechtigt? 

Kann man das auch in eine E-Klasse einbauen? Ist das da preiswerter?


----------



## PeterEF (10 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hast du einen Link zu einem Datenblatt o.ä.?


----------

